

Show HN: TravisLight - a monitoring tool that spots failing projects on Travis - couac
https://github.com/willdurand/TravisLight

======
philbo
I didn't really understand what this was until I scrolled down to the
screenshot and realised its a buildwall. May be worth using that term in the
summary on GitHub for clarity?

As for the project itself, nice work! I'm a huge fan of buildwalls and think
all colocated teams should have one on display somewhere prominent where the
whole team can see it most of the time. We literally just started a new team
up a couple of weeks ago, are colocated and are using Travis for CI. So your
project is about to go up on the wall here right now. Thanks! :)

~~~
couac
Thank you for your comment, and for the advice. I'm going to update the
description :)

------
raimondious
Was the point of this to build it or because you needed it? I don't see the
use of this other than as something to make. Travis already does what this
does.

However, it does look like a fun weekend project, so I'm assuming that's what
it is, seeing as the first commit was Saturday.

~~~
couac
Yep that was a weekend project but also I needed a simple view to monitor all
my projects tested on Travis-CI. This interface is really readable. Also, I'm
a bit color blind and I can't really distinguish red/green balls on the Travis
interface, they are too small.

Last but not the least, I started learning Backbone.js ;)

